# A7N8X-E deluxe e RAID 0 HW impossibile.

## Manuelixm

Ciao a tutti, ho problemi nell'installazione di gentoo con questa tecnologia, ho provato a cercare nel forum e in google, ma le mie ricrche si sono concluse con la possibilità di fare un raid software o un raid tramite i driver sata...

Il problema è questo, una volta avviato il sistema con il cd live di gentoo, il sistema non dovrebbe riconoscere un'unità da 80+80=~160, ma questo non avviene.

All'avvio mi trovo due unità sda e sdb da 80 GB ciascuna, non ne vengo a capo, nessuno ha questa scheda e ha provato il raid 0.

Configurazione hw:

amd xp 2600+ mobile @ 3200

512 MB ddr 400MHz

2x80GB maxtor sata

1 pci sata/ide promise

i hd ide ibm 43GB

2 masterizzatori

1 lettore dvd

Grazie a tutti in anticipo.

----------

## Manuelixm

Ho news dal mondo raid, allora tramite questo link: http://tienstra4.flatnet.tudelft.nl/~gerte/gen2dmraid/ ho scaricato l'iso, ho avviato e seguendo le istruzioni sono riuscito a creare un device in /dev/mapper/sil_aebcd.... che con cfdisk mi restituisce un drive di 160 GB circa.

E' una buona cosa?

----------

## Manuelixm

Come dicevo il raid ora viene ricoosciuto in /dev/mapper/sil_absblabla...

Con fdisk si possono creare le partizioni normalemente, poi la cosa importante è riavviare e si ritroveranno in /dev/mapper/ varie voci corrispondenti alle singole partizioni. Il problema ora è questo, il cd live è minimale, ma veramente minimale, ha il supporto per ext2 ext3 reiser4 e poche altre... io volevo usare reiserfs e xfs, ma scaricando i programmi da namesys non me li compila. Bo mistero.

----------

## stefanonafets

Dovresti farti un livecd apposta penso...

----------

## !equilibrium

ti rimando a questo link per maggiori info sui controller RAID IDE/SATA integrati sulle mainboard: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=248830&highlight=3ware

----------

## Manuelixm

Grazie mille DarkAngel76 e sì che l'avevo già letta... ma leggere a volte non vuol dire capire, sintesi del discorso ho buttato degli wuro per un dispositivo integrato sulla MB che in pratica non fa quasi nulla.

A questo punto se voglio il raid ho 2 possibilità:

- o mi prendo un pci supportato che fa davvero il raid e vado tranquillo senza problemi

- o me lo faccio software, come spiegato nella documentazione gentoo.

Aiuto per chi ha voluto procedere per la mia vecchia strada, l'iso funziona, l'unica pecca è che ha una bassa scelta di filesystem supportati, per il resto "dovrebbe" permettere di isnatllare completamente gentoo con un live gentoo minimale.

----------

## Manuelixm

Valutando la possibilità o meno di fare il raid(nel mio caso raid 0) vale la pena farlo software o meglio abandonare l'idea tanto il guadagno prestazionale non è giustificato?

----------

## !equilibrium

 *Manuelixm wrote:*   

> Grazie mille DarkAngel76 e sì che l'avevo già letta... ma leggere a volte non vuol dire capire, sintesi del discorso ho buttato degli wuro per un dispositivo integrato sulla MB che in pratica non fa quasi nulla.
> 
> A questo punto se voglio il raid ho 2 possibilità:
> 
> - o mi prendo un pci supportato che fa davvero il raid e vado tranquillo senza problemi
> ...

 

bhe il mio link era mirato + che altro a farti notare che lo sbattimento per ottenere un RAID Hardware usando i driver proprietari o qualunque altro accrocchio sarebbe stato solo un inutile perdita di tempo, perchè avresti comunque un RAID dalle prestazioni identiche ad un RAID Software (al limite con un leggerissimo aumento di prestazioni, ma difficilmente apprezzabile).

Io (IMHO) propenderei ad ottimizzare al meglio i due dischi tramite hdparm, creare il raid software in 2 minuti, usare un filesystem veloce e sicuro (IMHO = xfs) ... e dormire sogni tranquilli.

----------

## !equilibrium

 *Manuelixm wrote:*   

> Valutando la possibilità o meno di fare il raid(nel mio caso raid 0) vale la pena farlo software o meglio abandonare l'idea tanto il guadagno prestazionale non è giustificato?

 

il guadagno prestazionale di un RAID Software è notevole  :Wink: 

io non lo scarterei, e lo sbattimento per realizzarlo è davvero minimo

p.s.: se invece sei interessato al RAID Hardware (quello vero) e vuoi investire in quella direzione, sappi che è molto costoso, io ti consiglio di usare i controller 3Ware, sono quelli + economici della sua categoria, ma le prestazione per uso "casalingo" non hanno paragoni  :Wink: , ma soprattutto, i driver sono già inclusi nel kernel e supportano l'hardware al 100% (con un controller base della 3Ware con 2 canali IDE/SATA ottieni prestazioni molto simili ad un computer con un HD SCSI UW3 di nuova generazione, il che non è poco)

----------

## Manuelixm

Grazie mille DarkAngel76, alla fine dopo notti di riflessione ho optato per la soluzione più semplice e sicura: il non utilizzo di questa tecnologia.

I motivi che mi hanno portato a queste decisione sono stati questi:

- il mio obbiettivo era il raid 0 per incrementare le prestazioni, l'aspetto negativo è che in caso di rottura di un hd perdo irrimediabilmente tutti i dati e visto che uso 2 maxtor non si sa mai.

- essendo in qualsiasi caso software il raid mi avrebbe tolto un po' di potenza di calcolo, cosa che preferisco mantenere il più possibile.

La soluzione migliore sarebbe stata il raid hw, ma i soldini scarseggiano e il controller che mi hai consigliato seppur ottimi, per ora non possono entrare nel mio povero tower.

Grazie infinite a tutti.

----------

